# New Star Kima Cataraft



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

Good day!

I've been shopping around for a cataraft to expand my quiver of river boats and came across what looks to be a new boat available. It's made by Star (which I think is now NRS??) and there are a couple different models and sizes. The Kima and the Kannah. The Kima is the one I have my eye on as it looks most similar to the Aire Wave Destroyer and Sotar Legend, which are the one's I was mainly considering.

I was wondering if anyone around here has seen one of these on the river, or has one? If so, thoughts?

Further to that, what about Star in general? I've seen their boats on the river and they seem to be of solid construction.

The price is quite good and I can get further discounts, so I'm nearly sold on this guy!

Thanks!


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

My Kima 14 ships next week. These boats are very similar construction to the NRS Outlaw line, but when NRS purchased Star, they rebranded all of their PVC line with the Star brand. 

After talking with the engineer who designed it, I was sold. NRS did extensive testing of this model and the material and I've heard great things. Supposedly they perform similarly to the Wave Destroyer line, with a few improvements, and a much lower price point. 

As soon as I receive mine, I'll post pics of the tubes and frame build.


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

That's good to hear. I wen't ahead and pulled the trigger on the 13' as it was available now, and my local distributor wasn't sure on the availability of the 14'.

I'm super stoked, this is my first Cat and I'm hoping to take it to the Clackamus whitewater festival coming up in a few weeks!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

13x22 is a great size. That's what my wave destroyer is. Similar looking kick and design. I do love the bladder aire uses though. Very easy on river repair. My only hesitation would be if "star" is the new "outlaw" I wasn't impressed with the construction I saw on those boats. If this is nrs' attempt to break in to the class V capable cat market they need to be some well built boats! Most people who buy wave destroyers and legends never actually have their sights set on class V though, it's just the boat to own these days.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

As far as 13 vs 14 if they are more of an aire than a sotar copy I would go 13 all day. I have never felt out gunned in mine on North Fork Payette, South fork Clearwater, Lolo Creek, Efsf, high water lochsa, Wind River etc.


----------



## bokeh (Mar 28, 2019)

I purchased a Kim's 15. About finished with the frame. NRS Yokes fit the 23" tubes with the Kimas d rings lower than most catarafts.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

montuckyhuck said:


> I wasn't impressed with the construction I saw on those boats.


Anything in particular?


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

When I was buying a family raft I looked at the outlaws and the tribs. Everyone about the trib looked cleaner and more well constructed to me. The seams and welding being the main thing. So really just conjecture.


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

NRS has always been a mixed bag for me quality wise, some of their stuff (especially neoprene) has been top notch. Some other things, like dry tops - not so much. Being that Star is an acquisition by NRS, and Star made pretty good boats, I'm hopeful!

Interestingly, NRS doesn't have an 'out of the box' frame for the 13' size. The max frame length for the 13' is 80" and the smallest cat frame NRS sells is 88". They are cutting it down for me, but I thought that was worth noting in this thread.

I don't have my sights on class V water, but III and IV for sure and probably some bonier creeks. On paper, this looks like it'll do the job just fine and I've had good experience with PVC boats, so I'm feeling good this will hold up for many years of play!


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

*@ScottM, bokeh, and BGillespie*

I am very intrigued by this boat. I have been lusting after a Wave Destroyer for awhile now but the cost has kept me from pulling the trigger. Please let us know your impressions after you get them on the water.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

My 14' arrived yesterday, time to start bending tube!


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Borrowed a frame over the weekend and floated the last few miles of the Dolores into the Colorado and down the Daily to Takeout Beach. Obviously can't comment on class IV conditions yet, but very impressed thus far. Lots of clever design features that Sotar and Aire do not have, such as 3 chambers per tube, 3 extra large handles per tube, and D rings mounted low to allow for basically any frame. I tested fitment on NRS yoke style frame and sport cat style frames, both fit easily.

Rows nice, very light, super sporty, and I'm thinking it's going to be a blast on bigger, techy sections. I'd take the 14' Kima over our Aire Wildcat any day.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I saw one of these in the hotel parking lot in salmon yeaterday.. good looking boat. Looked like they where headed for a pre season main. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

Got mine out on the water this last weekend as well and did about 18 miles on II / III water and had an absolute blast. 

This is my first cat (I have lots of raft, IK and hardshell experience) and I was really impressed with how easy it was to move this boat around. I have the sport cat frame and didn't load up any gear, so pretty light weight, and I won't know how she handles with gear until I load it up. 

Not having a floor is a little disconcerting, it is weird to see the waves blasting between my legs! I'm sure I'll get used to that in time.

The construction appears bomber and I won't be hesitant to throw it into class IV water, which I can't wait to do!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Anymore updates on your kima? Think you like it?


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Anymore updates on your kima? Think you like it?


I'm about to go run the entire Klikitat this coming week in the Kima, which is a little on the low side, so a good test! I'll report back next weekend!


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

We're doing laps on the Colorado in BV next weekend, I'll report back as well. I've been too busy building frames and tables for friends to get mine out. :-/


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, so I've had my new Kima out quite a bit in the last couple months, including a recent trip down the Klickitat at around 1000cfs. The upper section of that river is continuous class III and pretty technical at those flows. The Kima handled like a dream and did everything I wanted it to do. 

I haven't loaded it down with multi day gear, so I can't comment on performance when weighted down, but I bet if I stayed under 500 pounds, I'd still fly around the river easily.

Bottom line is I'm really, really enjoying this boat. It's my first cat, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I do have a raft, which is clunky compared to this!.

Time will tell about the durability, but I've had good luck with PVC boats in general (knock on wood) and this one has a solid warranty.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BGillespie said:


> We're doing laps on the Colorado in BV next weekend, I'll report back as well.


That should be a feat, the Colorado doesn't run anywhere near BV! I think you'll have more fun if you run the Arkansas LOL


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey that’s pretty funny! 
Thank you to everyone that has posted there opinion on them, been stairing at them on NRS, and lusting after one myself. 
Feedback appreciated!!


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

MNichols said:


> That should be a feat, the Colorado doesn't run anywhere near BV! I think you'll have more fun if you run the Arkansas LOL


LOL, I might have been a little sleep deprived from work, house remodel, and building raft frames and tables for friends.

Also very impressed with my 14' Kima. Handled the ARKANSAS like a champ, while carrying a lightly loaded dry box, NRS campsite counter rigged as a bench, and two passengers (~330 lbs in passengers and I'm 175). My lady was impressed enough to order one also.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Just poking fun 


Curious as to what the construction looks like now that it's an NRS thing, when it was Star, it left a lot to be desired. What's your opinion of the craftsmanship of your new boat?


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

MNichols said:


> What's your opinion of the craftsmanship of your new boat?


Just as good as any of the bigger price tag brands. The new for 2019 and 2020 Star products are NRS designed and constructed, and great boats. We also have an Aire Wildcat and Leopard for comparison. I wouldn't hesitate to send mine down a nasty IV or light V.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That's refreshing to hear, thanks!! 



Does make me wonder though, why NRS would need, or want, another line of boats to hawk.


----------



## IdahoRK (Jun 18, 2013)

*Updates*

Any updates from those of you who pulled the trigger on these? Thinking about adding a play cat to my quiver and this boat in 13 or 14 is certainly in the lead.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

IdahoRK said:


> Any updates from those of you who pulled the trigger on these? Thinking about adding a play cat to my quiver and this boat in 13 or 14 is certainly in the lead.



Yeah, do it, great boat.


----------



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

Kimas are knock offs of Sotar Legends. Close to the same diameters, and same amount of tip rise. Of course they are imported.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone taken one down any class V yet? I would be curious to hear your take.


----------

